# Is this okay for a 10 gallon?



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm planning my 10 gallon tank and these were the fish I wanted to add. Just want your opinion.

:thankyou:


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I had a similar "kind of" community tank like yours with 4 cories and 1 Betta. The Betta got very territorial and I had to divide my 10 gallon afterwards. Just giving you a heads up on that since its a possibility and has happened to me. It sounds Ok to me might wanna only keep 1 frog That's my opinion.

One other thing Betta's will go for everyone's food so there can also be a chance of over feeding it. 

Those are my only concerns Hope some more Experienced people can give their opinions later on today since I do not know much about tetras and the frogs.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sounds nice but that plan is overstocked for a 10 gallon tank I would think so lets allow others who deal with this issue weight in on what they think. Just by guessing I would say only one frog and maybe 4 little fish along with a Betta is all I would add to a 10 gallon and maybe even less. Good luck with your plans !


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

gn3ranger - Thanks for such a quick response! I'll definitely keep an eye on 'em if I end up getting corys. And I've also heard about the feeding, so I'd also make sure he wouldn't get over-fed. Thanks for the heads up.

Perseusmom - So maybe I should chose EITHER tetras or corys? I'll definitely keep that in mind when planning, thanks!


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

dont put tetras with betta trust me on that i just returned all my tetras


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Really? Chibi has some in his tank and they've been there for a month with no problem. I'll keep it in mind though, thanks!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

my tetras are fine with my betta they keep him busy all the time lol


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

lol thats what i thought


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Neons should have at least 8 for a school for them to feel safe. 4 is minimum to some, but why don't keep most of our bettas at the minimum either. I would not do cories and just get a bunch more neons, like 5 or more. The ADFs have bad eye sight and feeding them with a betta is hard. They are much better to be in an ADF only tank so they don't have hard times getting food.

Do you have sand in the tank? Cories require sand.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Ah, I did not know they needed sand! This is just a plan for a tank I am getting soon, but wanted everyone's opinions and information first. I don't have the tank yet, so I can still get different substrate and what-not.  (And I've read up on the cycle and know how long it takes.) So maybe just do a bunch of tetras and a betta? Are there any other type of fish that I could put in with a betta instead of corys or tetras?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

If you are still thinking about ADFs, please read the thread in my signature, they take a lot of thought and planning, and pretty much all of those fish will eat all of their food if you are not careful, and will starve them. Just think really hard about it and be careful.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link, it's exactly what I was looking for. Just a few questions since I wanted ADFs the most.

1) If I have a 10 gallon tank and the only thing I want to put in is ADFs, how many would you suggest?

2) If I have a 10 gallon tank with a betta, how many ADFs would you suggest putting in there?

Again, thank you so much and I will be reading through that thread for a while...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

chibifish said:


> Thank you so much for the link, it's exactly what I was looking for. Just a few questions since I wanted ADFs the most.
> 
> 1) If I have a 10 gallon tank and the only thing I want to put in is ADFs, how many would you suggest?
> 
> ...


Gizmo is really a master at frogs as well. Lol.  If you have a tank specifically for ADFs, I suggest 2-3 frogs. For a 10 gallon with a Betta, maximum is 2 frogs. I hope I helped you a bit, and remember to get DWARF frogs, not clawed. Clawed frogs are known to kill some tiny fish.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Gizmo is really a master at frogs as well. Lol.  If you have a tank specifically for ADFs, I suggest 2-3 frogs. For a 10 gallon with a Betta, maximum is 2 frogs. I hope I helped you a bit, and remember to get DWARF frogs, not clawed. Clawed frogs are known to kill some tiny fish.


Ah, I see! 
My dad used to have one that I picked out when I was younger and he (the frog) did well, so ever since then I've wanted to get more. 
And I'll definitely make sure I get the dwarf, not clawed ones.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

My rule for ADF tank size, is roughly: (frogs-gallons) 1-3, 2-5, 3/4-10 and so on... With just frogs, in a ten gallon, it really depends on how you have it set up... With fake plants, I wouldn't do more than four at most... With a well cycled, live planted tank, you could easily do six... But that is only with frogs alone, with a betta in there, I would say three to a non planted, and four with live plants. 

Easiest way to tell CLAWED from DWARF, look for webbed front feet. Clawed frogs don't have webbing and dwarfs do.  

Hope I helped!


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

You definitely helped!  I was planning on putting some live and some fake. Moss balls, java moss, things that are easily cared for. And I'm definitely going to cycle it with the utmost care.

And thanks for the heads up on the webbing. 

Any type of aquarium they do well in? Just rectangular, or round? Or does it matter? The one thing I am super worried about is them jumping out of the tank so I want to make sure I get the right set-up with the right lid. :/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

They do best on tanks with a nice large footprint, so nothing too tall. A normal ten gallon tank would work just fine. 

With is being a mixture of live and fake, I would treat it as a non planted tank, just until you have more live than fake. Lol


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Be careful when putting ADF in your tank with a betta. I had one in with my betta and it would hang on to his tail and rip some of it off. :/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Aw, I'm sorry you had that experience, but that I'd not very common, I've been keeping frogs for years and never had one bite any fish and hang on...


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> They do best on tanks with a nice large footprint, so nothing too tall. A normal ten gallon tank would work just fine.
> 
> With is being a mixture of live and fake, I would treat it as a non planted tank, just until you have more live than fake. Lol


Ah, I see! I will definitely treat it as a non-planted then.

One more thing - Would mesh/screen tops work well so they don't jump out? And what kind of lighting do they need? (I've seen lights called moonlights, so I want to make sure I get the right kind.)

And thank you again. You've definitely helped me TONS. :-D


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

My cories have gravel and seem super happy... i just made sure it was more rounded gravel than sharp... they prefer shrimp pellets and since my betta eats their food too and i can be sure he is getting meat instead of algae... be careful... i barely feed my betta anymore bec he munches in the gravel all day bec he learned from the cory


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

for a ten gallon i would put 7 frogs with a betta... they are said to need one gallon and like groups so their bioload is low... honestly it must be easier to feed them in a small tank bec u can hand feed them so i bet they do better in a one gallon... ive heard that they die if u keep them with other bottom feeders bec cories are much faster and will eat their food


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

The betta in my avatar {No longer with us} Hated our neons...he would charge them every chance he got...he killed a few. But my VT and HM don't mind them at all...the VT chases them now and then but has never injured any. The HM gets along with the 6 neons in his tank very well. I think it just depends on the fish.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

My past experience...neons eventually became my old bettas snack...everything else seemed okay but I had to seperate the betta because he was eating my neons so im not sure if he would have stayed good with the others or not. Started off great, first couple months no issue...one neon died from illness, betta snacked on him, got a taste of fresh fish and after that become the hunter lol..


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

katrina89 said:


> for a ten gallon i would put 7 frogs with a betta... they are said to need one gallon and like groups so their bioload is low... honestly it must be easier to feed them in a small tank bec u can hand feed them so i bet they do better in a one gallon... ive heard that they die if u keep them with other bottom feeders bec cories are much faster and will eat their food


No no no no.... This is totally false! Please, if you place that many froga and a betta in a ten gallon tank you are severely over-stocking the tank! 

Katrina, i highly encourage you to read the thread in my signature, please! 

I personally have my frogs in the same tank as both cories and khuli loaches, both bottom dwelling fish, and my frogs are just fine. it is not a matter of fish, it is a matter of knowing what the heck you are doing, and asking all the right questions to people who know more than you do.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

chibifish said:


> Ah, I see! I will definitely treat it as a non-planted then.
> 
> One more thing - Would mesh/screen tops work well so they don't jump out? And what kind of lighting do they need? (I've seen lights called moonlights, so I want to make sure I get the right kind.)
> 
> And thank you again. You've definitely helped me TONS. :-D



oops, didnt see this! lol

Screen tops are great, and you can place the regular tank hood on top of that. frogs dont need a particular kind of light, that all depends on the plants you have. set up the lighting for the plants, and just give the frogs plenty of places to hide if they need it.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> oops, didnt see this! lol
> 
> Screen tops are great, and you can place the regular tank hood on top of that. frogs dont need a particular kind of light, that all depends on the plants you have. set up the lighting for the plants, and just give the frogs plenty of places to hide if they need it.


Perfect! The screen top with the hood on top completely solves my worry that the frogs would escape. :lol: Thank you so much for all the information and help!

:yourock:


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

It's my pleasure!! I love helping.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds good, but watch the Neons, they prefer being in groups of 6 that'll be on pretty tank.


----------

